# Husk, Charleston, SC



## knyfeknerd (Sep 20, 2012)

Did a gig in Charleston tonight. Was lucky enough to score a late table at Husk. Husk got best restaurant in America by Bon Apetit last year.
Very disappointed. Granted, I'm a bad audience, but way below my expectations. Maybe I built it up to be so much more in my head......but Johnnychance's place was a million times better. And I'm not just saying that to be nice.


----------



## tkern (Sep 20, 2012)

What did you not like and what did you like? Everything from flavors, to plating, to service?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 20, 2012)

I am flattered but this is actually interesting because I have been reading about Sean Brock lately. Funny how things connect like that sometimes.

And like Travis said, tell us more about your experience there! Even if disappointing.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 20, 2012)

The atmosphere /ambiance is decent. Our server was great and lovely. I think I was most disappointed by the menu.
Sean Brock has elevated my perception and understanding of southern food by focusing on true heirloom ingredients sourced and cultivated in the south. This takes southern cuisine to a higher level because it's not just chef whoever's version of shrimp and grits or fried chicken. It's a greater understanding of how nature + culture= any region's cuisine. 
I guess I expected to see more of this reflected in the menu. Lots of pork but not much veg. There was a big chalk board listing all the ingredients and which farms /sources they came from, but hardly anything listed was even on the menu. No scallops, no foie gras,etc.
I had buffalo pig ear lettuce wraps with pickled cucumbers -not bad.
I also had the ham sampler with 7 different southern hams from KY, VA, and NC. -not bad.
My boss had some black grouper that was way overcooked.
My other boss had a bibb salad and some smoked clams that were decent too.
I was expecting to be blown away and taste some hidden flavors of the south that have so fat eluded me. I think next time we do a Charleston gig we are going to check out Fig. I've heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 24, 2016)

A co-worker is heading to Charleston today for a short vacation. Husk is one of two places he is supposed to go to. Anyone been there more recently?

Also, he and his friends will have a couple other nights they will be dining out, so any recommendations are welcome.

Thanks,


----------



## chinacats (Feb 24, 2016)

Only excuse I could think of for the lack of good produce (the problem with this type of restaurant imo) which is availability of finding a nice variety of local veggies in winter. Should be much better most of the year I would expect?

That said, absolutely no excuse for overcooking the grouper:cheffry:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 24, 2016)

Edmund's Oast is my favorite place in Charleston.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 24, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> A co-worker is heading to Charleston today for a short vacation. Husk is one of two places he is supposed to go to. Anyone been there more recently?
> 
> Also, he and his friends will have a couple other nights they will be dining out, so any recommendations are welcome.
> 
> Thanks,


I've spent a bit if time in Charleston and my favorite restaurant by far is FIG. Great service, awesome food. Sometimes I go there and just eat vegetables....If you can get reservations you won't be disappointed. They have a terrific selection of Negroni's at the bar too!


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 25, 2016)

I hit up the Husk in Nashville shortly after they opened and while I enjoyed the experience overall, I did not understand the nationwide praise. Food was solid, ambience and service were great as well, but again not to the point where it stands above the rest. There are plenty of restaurant here in Chicago that are delivering the same level of food and service, with better cocktail / beer programs, but maybe I'm biased. :knife:

My points of reference here in Chicago: Publican, The Bristol, Parachute and Yusho just to name a few.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 25, 2016)

I appreciate the info. I forwarded him recommendations for Edmund's Oast and Fig last night.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 25, 2016)

Artisan Meat Share for lunch.


----------



## tkern (Feb 25, 2016)

Gin joint for cocktails


----------



## chinacats (Feb 25, 2016)

I like 39 Rue De Jean for a nice lunch and cocktails but it's been a few years


----------



## rahimlee54 (Feb 26, 2016)

I could only get in for lunch at Husk the one time I went to Charleston. My wife got an in house hamburger that was awesome. I got shrimp and grits it was ok. However, by far my favorite thing there was the corn bread. If you guys get a chance that stuff is really really good. Essentially cracklin corn bread but they use ground bacon, I cant recall what dessert I got but it was good. 

The corn bread is seriously awesome. Cast iron and pizza oven I think.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Feb 26, 2016)

I've been to the Husk in Charleston every year since it's been open, I think, always for lunch. My family has a house on a nearby Sea Island so my wife and I spend time there whenever we can, usually for about 10 days once a year. We go into the city for a couple days when we're there, usually hitting Husk for lunch, Gin Joint for drinks, FIG for dinner, a coma, then The Hominy Grill for lunch after sleeping through breakfast. 

My feeling is that, after our last couple meals at Husk, we'll be dropping that one from the rotation. The Husk in Nashville seems to be doing more interesting stuff on paper, but I haven't been. We did like Brock's Minero, his take on a Mexican place, in Charleston. His fine dining place McCrady's was one of our least enjoyable meals ...ever? 

Recently, (within the past couple years), I've also really enjoyed The Grocery for dinner, Proof for drinks, and I'm kind of anxious to get to Two Burroughs Larder.


----------

